# Pickled Banana peppers.



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

Picked the last of my peppers. Not a lot. But I'm happy.








Then I sliced them with a mandoline slicer. Carefully! 







This yielded 3 quarts.






In each jar along with the peppers I put:
1/4 tsp pickle crisp
2 tsp dried minced onion
1/2 tsp dill seed
1/2 tsp dried dill
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Fresh dill. Just added until I liked the look. Around 2 tsp I'd guess







I brought to boil 1.5 quarts water and 1.5 quarts white vinegar with 3/4 cup kosher salt.
And added to 1/2" from rim. And vacuum sealed.
These should only take a few days to be ready.
I'll be waiting to put some of these on a pizza!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 27, 2020)

Well done, sir!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## xray (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice!! I snack on banana peppers quite a bit. Excellent on pizza and cheesesteaks.

Pickled hot banana peppers and shrimp is a good pizza topping combo.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 27, 2020)

Those look wonderful Steve, if I ate them straight out of the jar snacking it'd probably kill me, better on a pizza for me. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

xray said:


> Nice!! I snack on banana peppers quite a bit. Excellent on pizza and cheesesteaks.
> 
> Pickled hot banana peppers and shrimp is a good pizza topping combo.


Thanks! I've only had shrimp on seafood pizza. You put it on regular pizza as well? The shrimp I mean.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Those look wonderful Steve, if I ate them straight out of the jar snacking it'd probably kill me, better on a pizza for me. RAY


These aren't bad Ray. Not near the heat of a jalapeno.


----------



## xray (Aug 27, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! I've only had shrimp on seafood pizza. You put it on regular pizza as well? The shrimp I mean.



Yep a red pizza.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh man! I'll PM you my addy for a jar of those! Looks good.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Oh man! I'll PM you my addy for a jar of those! Looks good.


Thanks Jim!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

xray said:


> Yep a red pizza.


Interesting. As a topping on top of the cheese. Or in the sauce? I'm starting to drool here!


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks real good Steve.  Those would be great on Pizza or Cheesesteak.  The thought of Shrimp on Pizza?  Sounds interesting, definitely gotta try.  Love shrimp in all of it's incantations.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2020)

I love those. Nice job.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks real good Steve.  Those would be great on Pizza or Cheesesteak.  The thought of Shrimp on Pizza?  Sounds interesting, definitely gotta try.  Love shrimp in all of it's incantations.


Thanks Mike! I'm liking the shrimp on pizza too.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> I love those. Nice job.


Thanks!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 27, 2020)

Outstanding Steve!  I need to get into gardening so I can play along.  Gonna use them in the Italian beef?!


----------



## xray (Aug 27, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Interesting. As a topping on top of the cheese. Or in the sauce? I'm starting to drool here!



I’ve eaten the shrimp as a topping on top of cheese. Sauce-cheese-shrimp-hot peppers-a sprinkle of a bit more cheese to nest everything. You could cut the raw shrimp in half to get better coverage.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice . I have a cubanelle  plant that's doing great . Peppers are huge . Might try that brine . 
Question on the dried onion flakes . Have you use those to pickle before ?


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 27, 2020)

Dang good job there Bud.


----------



## dougmays (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks great Steve!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Outstanding Steve!  I need to get into gardening so I can play along.  Gonna use them in the Italian beef?!


Thank you! I won't be able to use them for Italian beef. They're not ready yet. I'm going to use pepperoncini instead.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

xray said:


> I’ve eaten the shrimp as a topping on top of cheese. Sauce-cheese-shrimp-hot peppers-a sprinkle of a bit more cheese to nest everything. You could cut the raw shrimp in half to get better coverage.


Ah, that was gonna be my next question if it would be raw or cooked shrimp. Thank you.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 27, 2020)

they look tasty Steve! Bet they will make a great pizza topper or sandwich too! Now I wished I had planted some 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> they look tasty Steve! Bet they will make a great pizza topper or sandwich too! Now I wished I had planted some
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! These are great on pizzas. Funny how these are hard to find in a store.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 27, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Ryan! These are great on pizzas. Funny how these are hard to find in a store.


Have a buddy that planted some, hopefully he will have an abundance of them...if the deer don't kill them off first! And he lives in the middle of town. He loves our pickles we did 

Ryan


----------

